# Jobs for foreigners in Australia



## rajuflying (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi There,

I am desperately looking for a job and is wondering if it is possible to find a job in Australia. If so then how?.I have recently graduated in Marketing and in great need for a job abroad.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Best way is through seek.com.au and you will need to have a valid Australian visa that allows you to work.

Nobody can tell you how long it will take, it is just the luck of the draw.


----------



## rajuflying (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi mam 

thanks for your reply, but i was looking for getting a offer letter from Australian company, for which i can apply for a visa, is it possible?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Not likely for marketing when they are so many others that they can employ that are in Australia. 

You can try but alot of employers don't want to go through the visa hassle and expense.


----------



## rajuflying (Oct 11, 2014)

Mam

In which category do they need people badly from overseas i am ready to for that.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Sorry I am unsure which ones they need with no experience. 

The problem you face is that majority of employers will not employee someone who is still overseas without a visa.

Your best bet is a skilled visa if you qualify for one of them.


----------



## rajuanbalagan (Oct 19, 2014)

Hello 

I am raju from India I need job in abroad any one help me


----------

